
Google Home Speakers and Chromecast Are Down Worldwide, Company Confirms - mmaanniisshh
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/06/27/1754249/google-home-speakers-and-chromecast-are-down-worldwide-company-confirms
======
oceanghost
This does not surprise me.

I implemented an unauthorized chrome remote control for a company. The
behaviors of the servers were very erratic.

